# Sublimation t-shirt shows paper lines



## wedgees (Aug 22, 2011)

I have started my first sublimation order for shirts. I am using the Hanes cool dri shirts, and the print color looks great. the problem I am having is that the edges of the paper are showing on the shirt. I am pressing on white and light blue. They both seem to show a box around the image. I tried cutting the image and it shows the lines of the edge of the paper. what do I do? Is it a pressure issue, or what? I have to have these 75 shirts complete in 3 days. Help!!!


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Try reducing the pressure - it should be quite light.

Carefully tearing off the edges instead of cutting them will give you better result.

Best way to get rid of paper lines is to use a foam insert or teflon pillow: put it inside the shirt and position under pressing area. The size of the insert should be slightly bigger, than your design, but smaller than the transfer paper. This way, the insert will elevate the print and the edges of the transfer paper will over-hang it, not coming into contact with the shirts itself.


----------



## wedgees (Aug 22, 2011)

D.Evo. said:


> Try reducing the pressure - it should be quite light.
> 
> Carefully tearing off the edges instead of cutting them will give you better result.
> 
> Best way to get rid of paper lines is to use a foam insert or teflon pillow: put it inside the shirt and position under pressing area. The size of the insert should be slightly bigger, than your design, but smaller than the transfer paper. This way, the insert will elevate the print and the edges of the transfer paper will over-hang it, not coming into contact with the shirts itself.


I tried cutting the foam to be smaller than the printed image, but I don't have much to work with. The image extends almost to the edge. I will try the pressure and see what happens.


----------



## kwt1955 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have had very good results using a foam pad to raise the shirt. In some cases, I have also seen the color of the shirt transfer onto the paper, leaving a faded square, the size of the foam pad --- have anyone had this happen?


----------



## wedgees (Aug 22, 2011)

That is what is happening to me. The foam outline is showing.


----------



## PiPsodin (May 14, 2012)

Lower the pressure, helps me!


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Lower the pressure. You might need to increase pressing time to compensate for it - experiment on some fabric swatches with different combinations of temp., time and pressure settings. 

If your design is very close to the edges of the paper and the insert trick doesn't work - try running a lint-roller over the impression line immediately after you lift the transfer, while the shirt is still hot. Helps to reduce the appearance of the lines a bit on some fabrics.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I was able to get 60 out today. You will have them tomorrow. 25 more will go out tomorrow.


----------



## wedgees (Aug 22, 2011)

Am I going to have to pay overnight for two different shipments?


----------



## wedgees (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't print the other 20 yet...I may just use what I have and deal with the box. I really can't pay shipping on twice. I think I can make 15 work...let me try before you print the others. I will contact you tomorrow.


----------

